

Ask HN: What is the point of Google Analytics - dakrisht

If you can&#x27;t see where the majority of your organic search traffic is coming from (&gt;90%) because Google marks the most searched terms as (not provided)?<p>I&#x27;ve tried workarounds tirelessly to no avail and really don&#x27;t understand what the point of GA is. Unless I&#x27;m in the idiot and doing something wrong.
======
mgoos
Organic search results are not the only interesting metrics you'd want to know
as a website owner or administrator. Google Webmaster Tools shows far more
interesting metrics on organic results these Days. Try combining the two.

------
gcb0
The point is for Google to help you a little collecting data you already have,
in exchange of getting lots of days they wouldn't have another way

------
AgarBot1
22

